# Employer pension contributions from Payment in Lieu of Notice figure?



## bbinbox1 (10 Dec 2008)

As part of a redundancy package, I received 3 months pay in lieu of notice.  This was given as a lump sum and employment terminated immediately.
I expected to make my normal pension contribution and more importantly, I expected that the company would make their normal Employer pension contributions as part of the 3 month lump sum.  Neither pension contributions took place.

I understand that any period of notice(Or payment in Lieu of notice) should follow all standard terms and conditions of employment.  Is the company pulling a fast one by ignoring their pension contributions as part of this figure??

I have also lost the opportunity to tax breaks by making pension contributions on the 3 month figure - This seems strange as I still had to pay 41%, yet I have lost my tax break pension entitlements.


----------



## voodoobazza (12 Dec 2008)

Contact your employer ... if you get no joy write to the Pensions Board...


----------

